# OOH max bitrate boosted?



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I know there's a thread with measured OOH stream bit rates, but I can't find it (link anyone?) so excuse me for creating a new thread. Also I don't have a "Stream" per say, but since the Roamio Pro contains the Stream hardware, I guess this is as good a board to post as anywhere.

I streamed something to my iPhone 5s (iOS 8.0.2) from my Roamio Pro today on my office WiFi network and noticed that I got all 7 dots filled in and the picture looked really good.

I remoted into my router and checked to see if maybe TiVo had disabled the proxy server for OOH. They did not, my router still reported a connection to switchnap.com. What I did notice though was that the stream bit rate was 2.2 Mbps. That's 1 Mbps higher than the max bitrate of 1.2 Mbps that TiVo lists on it's OOH support document on it's web site. As such, it looks like the page is wrong.

I don't think that page has been updated for awhile considering there's now 7 dots and not 6 as the page states.

Can anyone confirm that the streaming bit rate now exceeds 1.2 Mbps and can anyone else get all 7 dots when streaming OOH?

Here's a screen shot of my router's bandwidth meter before during and after streaming. I also pasted the switchnap.com connection in the same screen.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The other thread you were referring to is:
More detailed HLS statistics
As I posted in that thread, last I measured the OOH bit rate was throttled to ~ 1.85 Mbps because of Proxy server. You will note in that thread that for high quality downloads ~ 6 Mbps is needed, so the proxy server for OOH downloads would still be limiting factor even if it has gone up slightly from the 1.85 Mbps I last measured.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what router do you have Morac? Seems pretty advanced!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gbruyn said:


> Out of curiosity, what router do you have Morac? Seems pretty advanced!


It's just a LinkSys (Cisco) E3000, but it's running the Tomato USB (Toastman version) third party firmware. The bandwidth meter is just one of the cool features of third party firmware.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

moyekj said:


> As I posted in that thread, last I measured the OOH bit rate was throttled to ~ 1.85 Mbps because of Proxy server.


Sure would be nice if TiVo would get with the modern Internet and support IPv6. I have native IPv6 on my home network, my cell phone, and my office network. No proxy needed, because devices can all talk to each other directly.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

morac said:


> It's just a LinkSys (Cisco) E3000, but it's running the Tomato USB (Toastman version) third party firmware. The bandwidth meter is just one of the cool features of third party firmware.


I've got the same router. Does performance get any better with the 3rd party firmware? Or just customizations?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

burdellgp said:


> Sure would be nice if TiVo would get with the modern Internet and support IPv6. I have native IPv6 on my home network, my cell phone, and my office network. No proxy needed, because devices can all talk to each other directly.


Would you still not need a proxy?

I've failed to realize the benefit of IPv6. I have it disabled on my router currently.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gbruyn said:


> I've got the same router. Does performance get any better with the 3rd party firmware? Or just customizations?


I don't know since I installed Tomato when I first got it many years ago.



geekmedic said:


> Would you still not need a proxy?
> 
> I've failed to realize the benefit of IPv6. I have it disabled on my router currently.


IPv6 assigns all your devices their own public IP address. That's the main benefit.

The proxy isn't really needed for IPv4 since supposedly streaming requires UPNP which can open incoming ports on your router. Stream doesn't do so and despite saying this functionality is "coming soon" I don't think TiVo is going to do it. I think their web page is just out of date.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

morac said:


> IPv6 assigns all your devices their own public IP address. That's the main benefit.
> 
> The proxy isn't really needed for IPv4 since supposedly streaming requires UPNP which can open incoming ports on your router. Stream doesn't do so and despite saying this functionality is "coming soon" I don't think TiVo is going to do it. I think their web page is just out of date.


I understand what IPv6 does, but what advantage does that have over IPv4? Does it add any additional functionality that can't be done with IPv4?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

geekmedic said:


> I understand what IPv6 does, but what advantage does that have over IPv4? Does it add any additional functionality that can't be done with IPv4?


Technically yes as you can reach IPv6 only web sites, though realistically the number of those is extremely small currently.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

geekmedic said:


> I understand what IPv6 does, but what advantage does that have over IPv4? Does it add any additional functionality that can't be done with IPv4?


So the original idea of the Internet was "end to end" connectivity, where every device on the Internet would have a unique IP address, and every device could (if desired) talk to every other device. When the folks that kept the Internet running realized that there were going to be more devices than unique address, and IP allocations started to cost money, Internet providers found it was not practical to assign each customer a block of addresses to cover every device they might want to connect.

So, NAT (Network Address Translation) was born, where (in most cases) all the devices in your home share a single address. Many cell phones on your cell provider's network share an address at any given time. Since this usually happens at both ends in the case of something like OOH streaming, the end-to-end principle is dead. Without unique addresses, it is difficult-to-impossible for two arbitrary devices to talk to each other (there are work-arounds, but they are not always supported in many cases, especially on cell networks). The only practical way to support streaming between arbitrary devices it for both to communicate with a public proxy server somewhere, but then that proxy has to have enough bandwidth available for all devices that might want to communicate at the same time.

One of the benefits of IPv6 is the much larger address space (for example, I get 1 IPv4 address, and 295 quintillion IPv6 addresses from Comcast on my home network), so we can go back to an Internet where all devices can talk to each other, with no mucking about with NAT. It should be possible to go back to a network where, when you want to stream from your TiVo to your cell phone, both have unique addresses and can (once a connection is set up) directly communicate. Then the only bandwidth limit will be on the connections of those two devices. No proxy should be required.

However, TiVo has not implemented IPv6 support on the TiVo software, despite running a Linux kernel (Linux has supported IPv6 for many years). I know that that is only the start of IPv6 support, but it seems like something TiVo should be paying attention to. The available pool of IPv4 addresses for their primary market (US) is running low; probably some time next year, Internet providers will not be able to get new IPv4 address blocks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought the last blocks were hoarded a while ago?

I'm on FiOS and they still use IPv4. Which is fine with me.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I've been seeing higher resolutions while OOH with iPad and iPhone which is quite nice.


----------

